# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  alguien se acuerda?

## julixeneise

hola a todos, nuevamente queria consultarles algo, el otro día recordé un video publicado en este foro hace bastante tiempo ya, y queria volver a verlo, el problema es que no recuerdo su nombre ni su autor, a ver si alguno de ustedes recuerda, el juego es uno de trileros, donde la historia contaba sobre un hombre en una plaza de madrid creo, que hacia musica con unas copas de cristal, era una plaza donde cada uno se ganaba la vida como podia, entonces el se acerco a la mesa del hombre que seriamente le pregunto si creia en la ilusion, entonces le hacia el juego de trileros, donde él se quedaba sorprendido entonces queria jugar de nuevo, y finalmente el hombre le decia que no se podia ganar nunca.... algo asi era la historia espero que alguien recuerde este video, ya que a me gusto mucho y quisiera revivirlo, desde ya muchas gracias...

PD: he buscado con el buscador poniendo la palabra trilero pero despues de entrar a varios temas, no lo he podido encontrar.

Saludos.

----------

